# Woo-hoo! Won Collective Soul tix this morning!



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I got thru to Dave-FM this morning and won Collective Soul tickets!
Feb. 8th ( ? or thereabouts) at Elements in Guelph.

We play a bunch of their tunes in my band - should be fun to see them do it way better than we do...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Way to go Buck! That should be a good show. Ozzy is coming to Moncton, NB in Jan and BigJohn FM is giving away tickets today! (Whenever you hear an Ozzy song just call and be the 25th, you're in)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice man. I saw them in Niagara Falls last year and it was great. Maybe 300 people in the crowd. They really worked their butts off. Amazing sound. Joel Koesche has some big shoes to fill but he's doing a great job.

What songs are you covering? When I was with The Apollo Effect we'd occasionally close with _Shine _and it always brought down the house.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Good for you! I love them. Better now is on my running mix on my iPod. Those guys are completely underrated.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I miss Ross, he was amazing. The new guy gets the job done but isn't in the same league.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Nice man. I saw them in Niagara Falls last year and it was great. Maybe 300 people in the crowd. They really worked their butts off. Amazing sound. Joel Koesche has some big shoes to fill but he's doing a great job.
> 
> What songs are you covering? When I was with The Apollo Effect we'd occasionally close with _Shine _and it always brought down the house.


We do Gel (which is the song I had to identify on the radio this morning, not much of a challenge even though they played it backwards), Better Now, and one that I didn't think the crowds would like ( but they do), Where The River Flows.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I miss Ross, he was amazing. The new guy gets the job done but isn't in the same league.


I was skeptical too...until I saw them live. Joel really tears it up live. It's not note-for-note replication. It's his own take on what's going on and I thought it was very tasteful. For some reason (my guess is Ed rules the studio with an iron fist, he seems like that kind of song writer) their studio work just doesn't hit as hard as their live show. It fails to capture the energy.

I've got a copy of the Niagara Falls concert. They were selling board tapes 10 minutes after the show closed. I'll post it tonight for you kids.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I was skeptical too...until I saw them live. Joel really tears it up live. It's not note-for-note replication. It's his own take on what's going on and I thought it was very tasteful. For some reason (my guess is Ed rules the studio with an iron fist, he seems like that kind of song writer) their studio work just doesn't hit as hard as their live show. It fails to capture the energy.
> 
> I've got a copy of the Niagara Falls concert. They were selling board tapes 10 minutes after the show closed. I'll post it tonight for you kids.


I saw them with Joel as well, and was totally unimpressed. Ross blew me away.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Was was rediculous...one of the true (and few) guitar highlights of the 90's. I don't give them long without him...as much as Ed was the writer I think Ross's guitar riffs were as much a part of the formula as Ed's melodies. Maybe they'll prove me wrong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

TimH said:


> Was was rediculous...one of the true (and few) guitar highlights of the 90's. I don't give them long without him...as much as Ed was the writer I think Ross's guitar riffs were as much a part of the formula as Ed's melodies. Maybe they'll prove me wrong.


They're 6 years and 2 albums in to their no-Ross era. How much longer do you want to give them? They did well with Better Now. I haven't heard the new album yet. I'm sure there's at least one number 1 in there though. Ed's good at what he does.


----------

